# 2 tvs, different channels, 1 receiver?



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm thinking about adding another tv to my man cave.Ideally, I'd like it to be able to watch a different channel than the other tv that is already in there. And I would like to do this without adding an additional receiver.

Does Directv have a DVR receiver that makes this possible?

I'm trying to get 2 different football/basketball games at the same time.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

I guess it's possible to utilize a "whole home DVR" setup to accomplish this. But I also want to be able to watch the same game on both tvs, and using 1 of them live and 1 watching a recording would result in a delay on 1 of them.

The issue is I have a pool table with a light that hangs above it. This obstructs the view of the tv when sitting one 1 side of the room (which is where the bar is, so it's a problem). The tv won't fit on the other wall. So my idea was to put a second (smaller) tv on the opposite side of the room, and show the same game on both tvs. But then I started thinking if I'm going to go all out, I might as well set it up so that 2 separate games can be shown at the same time. 

I don't mind buying a new receiver to replace an existing receiver, but I don't really want to add an additional receiver.

Any ideas?


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

At thiis time it is one receiver one channel unless you get an HR34 and have an RVU capable TV (some models of Samsung) or an RVU converter box (C31)


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

"azarby" said:


> At thiis time it is one receiver one channel unless you get an HR34 and have an RVU capable TV (some models of Samsung) or an RVU converter box (C31)


So HR34 with a C31 let's you watch 2 separate channels on 2 tvs with only 1 receiver?

This might be exactly what I need...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Depends on the reasoning for not having a second receiver. It wouldn't reduce the monthly fee, the fee for a C31 is the same as a receiver or additional DVR. And when the C31 is in use, the available tuners on the HR34 is reduced.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Depends on the reasoning for not having a second receiver. It wouldn't reduce the monthly fee, the fee for a C31 is the same as a receiver or additional DVR. And when the C31 is in use, the available tuners on the HR34 is reduced.


For that matter, there is also a monthly fee if you don't have a C31, but connect directly to an RVU capable TV.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

"dpeters11" said:


> Depends on the reasoning for not having a second receiver. It wouldn't reduce the monthly fee, the fee for a C31 is the same as a receiver or additional DVR. And when the C31 is in use, the available tuners on the HR34 is reduced.


Hmm, well I guess I'm at a loss then.

I was hoping to reduce the wires, thinking just an HDMI cable from the new tv to the old receiver would be fine. But running another set of coaxials to the basement might be a problem.

Plus the extra fees don't sound attractive, especially if I only use it once a week at the most.

And then there's the whole "too many tuners" on the switch thing that would likely come up if I added another receiver.

I might have to settle for a same channel on both tvs setup until a new receiver is released.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

C31 does not count towards the tuner limit since it doesn't have one of its own.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

"dpeters11" said:


> C31 does not count towards the tuner limit since it doesn't have one of its own.


Oh okay, so the only real drawback with it then it's the extra monthly fee I guess, and it using available tuners from the hr34.

Does it let you watch live tv too or only recordings?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"BlackDynamite" said:


> Oh okay, so the only real drawback with it then it's the extra monthly fee I guess, and it using available tuners from the hr34.
> 
> Does it let you watch live tv too or only recordings?


You can watch live TV, and have full trickplay (pausing/rewinding live).


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

"dpeters11" said:


> You can watch live TV, and have full trickplay (pausing/rewinding live).


Sweet so it's pretty much exactly what I need. Too bad they charge a monthly fee for it.

Is it only an HDMI cable that connects it to the HR34?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

If you put the same game on both tvs with the HR34 and C31 there will most likely a sync issue still where they dont match up live programming at the same time.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

"west99999" said:


> If you put the same game on both tvs with the HR34 and C31 there will most likely a sync issue still where they dont match up live programming at the same time.


Oh snap, well that would be a problem. Dang, I guess there is no simple way to do this.

You'd think there would be a way to just connect 2 tvs directly to a receiver and watch 2 separate channels if the receiver has 2 tuners.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The HR2X DVRs have two tuners, but they only have one video output channel. Thus, they can only feed a single channel or program.

It is almost impossible to get two DVRs feeding two TVs to be in perfect synch. But if you plan to use one for trick play anyway, that shouldn't be a big issue. Just leave the sound muted on one of the TV sets. If the picture is close, it will be perfectly acceptable.

Regardless of what you use to feed the second TV (C31 or H2x receiver or another DVR), you will need to run an RG6 coax to that receiver location. It only has to run from the other side of the room though, where your existing receiver is. You can put a splitter in there (assuming you have an SWM setup, which you would have to have for an HR34 or C31 or H25).

Most of the newest equipment (C31, H25) only have an hdmi connector built in. If you want to connect any other way you need an adapter cable.

There is no way to get around the extra $6 a month fee for two independent TVs with DirecTV.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

"carl6" said:


> The HR2X DVRs have two tuners, but they only have one video output channel. Thus, they can only feed a single channel or program.
> 
> It is almost impossible to get two DVRs feeding two TVs to be in perfect synch. But if you plan to use one for trick play anyway, that shouldn't be a big issue. Just leave the sound muted on one of the TV sets. If the picture is close, it will be perfectly acceptable.
> 
> ...


Okay, I guess it comes down to a simple choice then.

If I can fit the extra tuners on the switch, and run extra coax cables down to the basement, then an additional receiver is the way to go. It costs the same amount, so might as well if everything else is equal.

If I can't fit extra tuners on the switch, or can't run extra coax cables down to the basement, then the C31 with HR34 is the way to go.

I'll have to assess the situation and see if an extra receiver is viable. If not then I'll go with the C31.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

BlackDynamite said:


> If I can fit the extra tuners on the switch, and run extra coax cables down to the basement,


If you are using a regular multiswitch (do not have an SWM system), then you would need to run coax all the way.

If you are using SWM (either LNB or external SWM switch), then you should be able to simply put a splitter into the coax that already goes to that room and run another coax from there to the other side of the room.

How big is your total system? How many tuners? (DVR = 2, non DVR receiver = 1). An SWM LNB, or an SWM8 multiswitch, can support a maximum of 8 tuners. An SWM16 mutliswitch can feed 16 maximum. If you order an additional receiver or DVR from DirecTV and that puts you over whatever your current system can support, they will provide the necessary equipment to grow your system when the new unit is installed.


----------

